# Real Green Users?



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Just wondering how many of you are using Real Green year round. We are just implementing their software now for the upcoming season. Not sure if it is the most user friendly for winter work. It is geared mainly towards summer work, but we would like to use it year round if possible.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

we bought it mainly for winter work and didnt work well with that.... i know some love it, i hated it and it got ugly after we had paid for most of the software already and never used it.

we use contractor edition of quickbooks and although some things could go smoother to my liking, its not bad and literally $400 or less, it was stupid of me to think even after a demo in person, that $3000+ software would do anything more or better than something over the counter.


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

No one else is using Real Green?


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Cooter24;1613441 said:


> No one else is using Real Green?


after using it and realizing its really not for snow services at all, i would guess most on here are not using it. try lawnsite, some have it over there.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Cooter24;1607419 said:


> Just wondering how many of you are using Real Green year round. We are just implementing their software now for the upcoming season. Not sure if it is the most user friendly for winter work. It is geared mainly towards summer work, but we would like to use it year round if possible.


We used their product for a number of years. We changed over to Clip software at a time when we lost confidence in Real Greens support service. Not sure on how their support is these days though. We are pleased with Clips ability to handle our snow and ice management activities.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

We use it but understand we are growing towards becoming a lawn application only company; snow is just a stepping stone. 

I hated it at first too - usually I was drinking while trying to learn though. I pitched a fit and Val let me back up for 2 more days of training. Couple years later now I love it and cant imagine office flow without it.


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Do you currently do maintenance or hardscapes? And are you going to sell off those divisions? I would love to be an application and snow only company. Don't think it will happen here w the population numbers.



Maclawnco;1642137 said:


> We use it but understand we are growing towards becoming a lawn application only company; snow is just a stepping stone.
> 
> I hated it at first too - usually I was drinking while trying to learn though. I pitched a fit and Val let me back up for 2 more days of training. Couple years later now I love it and cant imagine office flow without it.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Cooter24;1643259 said:


> Do you currently do maintenance or hardscapes? And are you going to sell off those divisions? I would love to be an application and snow only company. Don't think it will happen here w the population numbers.


yes to both. Id like to sell maintenance this winter but there isn't anyone who agrees with my valuation based on free cash flow so i imagine we will keep it indefinitely and just keep milking it.

Wanted to add, we are running their mobile live and really can't wait to use it for snow this winter. Should be the cats meow with gps authentication and digital timestamps.


----------

